# Top Hat



## Champy (Mar 25, 2013)

Does anyone know the significance of the top hat and halo decal found on old Schwinn bike seat tubes?  Its such a strange image and used for so many years.  It must have some meaning?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 26, 2013)

Here ya go. http://gotips.net/history.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/94th_Fighter_Squadron


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 26, 2013)

So, how did it get adapted onto Schwinn bicycles?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 26, 2013)

From the RRB. V/r Shawn
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=54644


----------



## bike (Mar 26, 2013)

*Hi have seen the schwinn decal*

with gloves resting in that hat over the brim- just dont remember what bike


----------



## Champy (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks GTs58.  The answer is much cooler than I expected.  

http://gotips.net/history.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/94th_Fighter_Squadron


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 31, 2013)

ive seen this on a couple of schwinns over the years and had no idea.thats a very cool story.


----------

